# leaning out on gh



## jyoung8j (Jan 9, 2014)

So im going to start gh here in next 5wks and was wondering at 3iu ed how long does it take before u start seeing effects of it leaning you out at this level? I plan on running at least a yr and hoping this puts me to the next lean level.. will run test tren mast for first 12wks also.. should I add igf as well with this? Thx j


----------



## DF (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't count in the Gh making a huge difference.  It will help lean you out, but the tren will have much more of an impact.  Of course all this depends on diet. I took rips 2iu the better part if a year.  Yes, it did help keep me lean while I ate whatever.  Diet is key.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 9, 2014)

I been on Rips for almost 2 years, I'm using 4ius 5 days on and 2 off. By the second or third month that's when I first started to feel that Rips was helping me in keeping my body fat low. like DF said diet is the main key. Make sure you start taking T4 when using Rips.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've only used peptides so far. But most guys I know says it takes 6 months to really kick in.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea my diet is pretty good... rarely cheap unless bulking..


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been on gh for around 3 years.....tev-tropin from htr clinic.....rips for a year....and seros for 3 months.

You will retain 5 to 8 pounds of water on rips from my experience.  GH is no magic bullet for weight loss diet still accounts for 70%-80% of bodyfat% IMO.  

With this said for me the synergistic effect between test & gh is noticeable.  The fact that I have been on hrt for the past 3 years I have to say gh has been an important component in my overall progress.

Positives from gh for me......notice difference in skin and hair.....as well as the synergistic effects when combined with test for muscle growth.

Negatives for me over 2iu's per day I do feel gh fatigue.  T4 and time on has helped me to better deal with it.  The other downside is cost.  GH is not cheap.  So be aware your making a long term investment.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 9, 2014)

Yea I kno its pricey.. I kno how far I can get bf down was thinking gh would move it another notch..


----------



## juuced (Jan 9, 2014)

heck ya its pricey !   I just found out from my hrt clinic that they are upping the price almost 50% on my next order.

wtf!  Im already going broke from HGH.   I dont know how I can swing the xtra 50% in the future.  I may have to consider going off which depresses me just thinking about it  =(


----------



## j2048b (Jan 9, 2014)

juuced said:


> heck ya its pricey !   I just found out from my hrt clinic that they are upping the price almost 50% on my next order.
> 
> wtf!  Im already going broke from HGH.   I dont know how I can swing the xtra 50% in the future.  I may have to consider going off which depresses me just thinking about it  =(



WOW! Y 50% higher? WTF!!! And who u with clinic wise so i can make my decision if im on that thurrr same team!!!


----------



## juuced (Jan 9, 2014)

J20 said:


> WOW! Y 50% higher? WTF!!! And who u with clinic wise so i can make my decision if im on that thurrr same team!!!



I will send you a PM J20.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 9, 2014)

juuced said:


> I will send you a PM J20.



Werd! Appreciate it!!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 9, 2014)

Keep salt/sugar intake down and the GH will do a much better job keeping u lean.  

I agree, it does take 100 days + before the fatloss really starts.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 10, 2014)

Yea im planning on running as long as can afford or can get.. haven't been lucky with either yet tho lol.. just hoping gets me to level I want..


----------



## robot lord (Jan 10, 2014)

I have been on the rips for almost a year now. Like most new to GH, I hit it hard at like 5-6iu( thinking the magic bullet would shred me) right out of the gate. Mistake 1, by week two I was almost in a coma with fatigue. Ran T4 and had success keeping the lethargy down but had to add one more compound to an all ready big menu as I was cycling as well. Decided to use up my T4 and drop down to 4iu. At that dose I still didn't feel as energetic as I did when I started TRT and cycling . Just recently had two surgeries back to back( shoulder scope and double hernia) and ran about 6iu a day during recovery and just dealt with the fatigue(still less than when I started) as I was supposed to be resting anyway. Now that I am recovered and back in the gym just doing cardio I am running just 2iu 7on and actually dropped about 6-7 pounds of what I would say was water. Haven't picked up a weight in 4 months but looking vascular and lean with a shit diet and TRT at 200mg test c e5d. Rips will bloat you especially if your diet isn't clean. I am a firm believer that with a clean diet 2-3iu 7days on is all you need. It lasts longer and cuts down on sides. I would rather see you run 2iu a day for a year than run 6iu 5on 2off for six months. It's also been speculated that rips vials actually contain 12-13 iu per vial thus contributing to the potency. May be bullshit but they are potent none the less. I have posted blood work on a few batches over the last year or so as well if you care to check it out. Forgot to mention, the gut in my avi was on cycle and at the higher GH dose. Down to 220 from 232.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 10, 2014)

Running peps with gh will give you a bigger bang for your buck. Peps 3 times a day is like doubling your hgh dose…


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 10, 2014)

Which peps great white?? I will prob run around 2iu for a good while.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 10, 2014)

You may want to read this. A buddy wrote it up for me a while back, pretty useful information here. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...egarding-GH-and-stacking-GH-with-peptides-etc


----------



## Bigwhite (Jan 10, 2014)

jyoung8j said:


> Which peps great white?? I will prob run around 2iu for a good while.





GuerillaKilla said:


> You may want to read this. A buddy wrote it up for me a while back, pretty useful information here.
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...egarding-GH-and-stacking-GH-with-peptides-etc



^^^ Thats it right there…


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok ill check it out thx..


----------

